#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month

## Merry

Some time ago, roughly 5 years, on a sunny Saturday in October of 2011, we gained a new member.  A member that I just knew was going to be interesting, if not downright trouble!  Some people, when you meet them you can just tell are going to be worth watching.  They have that draw, that energy, that special something that just makes you wanna figure them out.  She certainly hasn't let us down yet.  When she arrived, it was like an amazing force of nature that you just can't help but want to see, and to watch because you know it will be something spectacular!   She easily pulled armies of people to her, with her casual nature and has continued to create fun and bedlam where ever she roamed.  Fortunate for us she has stayed around to let us get to know her a little more, here and there. 

I wont lie, she does tend to leave us now n then.  She goes off does grown up things, but she never really leaves completely.   Lately she has come back with a vengeance and is even more engaging than ever.  So let me tell you about this distinctive member of the month, see if you can guess who it is before the bottom of the thread. I'll give you a few hints.  

Her writing style is relaxed, and spontaneous yet completely engaging.  She tends to be here at all odd hours of the night as her real life makes her work graveyard shifts taking her away from the fun of RPA. spoiler link
Some of her favorite hangouts tend to be the threads that encourage chatter with a side of amusement and the usual lure of alcohol. She can typically be found flopped on a couch somewhere, professing her love of life and views on the lighter side of living. spoiler link 

She seems to be fascinated by people's love life and the need to understand who likes who.  To what purpose she needs this knowledge? we have not quite figured out.   :khronos:   I am sure it is to provide herself with infinite hours of amusement at our expense, but the jury is still out on that, for now. 

She is an RPA supporter, _thank you_!  Has won many awards, such as ; Best Roleplaying Duo, Funniest Character, Most Lovable Character, Most Sexy Female, The Princess twice!  and of course best Signature (mainly due to Hayabusa) 

She has had many names since she has come to us, the one used the most is based off an Anita Blake novel, and happens to be her favorite color as well.  Probably why I like her so much.  She has good taste in reading materials  :;):    She is full of all these complex emotions and beautiful little quirks, and is downright scintillating. 

She likes tea more than coffee, is a fan of Heath Ledger, but is afraid to fly.  She is a true friend and a wonderful conspirator.  A lovely person that I have known here in this online space for quite awhile now.  Seeing her here online is like coming home after a long hard day, and guaranteed to make you smile, if not blush at her forward nature.  It's almost sinful.  :oi: 

So, have you been able to guess this month's member yet?  Well let me keep you in the dark no longer! 


Spoiler: drumroll 





Congratulations to the lovely and special Sinderella aka Cerulean Sin, Sinder Bell, Sinnabon 





So drop by, show her some  :luv:  and give her the adoration  ::adoration::  she deserves for being our June member of the month!  Thank you lovely lady for always making me smile!   :;puu;:

----------


## Megilwen

Congrats Sin!

----------


## .Karma.

Yay Sin! CONGRATS!!

----------


## Notty

Congratulations!!!

----------


## P.K.

Congrats Sin! <3

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!



I happily hand off my MOTM crown to lovely Sin! 

Congrats, babe!

----------


## Rha'az

Wooooo~! 

Congrats  ::):

----------


## Jarms48

Hear, hear!

----------


## Dnafein

Congrats. This doesn't mean I am gonna give up on taking you CAH crown though.

----------


## TheBarbarian

Congratulations Sin!  ::D:

----------


## Kris

Way to go Sin  ::D:

----------


## Salroka

CongratulaSINs

ucwutididdere?

----------


## Griff

:cheerleader:

----------


## Sinderella

Oh my goodness.  :;-;: . Here I was, sitting in my jeep on a quick smoke break from work and thought to myself "Let's go congratulate the new MOTM." 

Geeze Merry, way to make me get all red faced and teary eyed.

Thank you to everyone.  :luv: 


I'd respond in kind to each post, if it weren't for me being on mobile at the present time. 

BUT YOU JUST WAIT.

----------


## Summeralla

Congrats

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Way to go Sin!

----------


## Mysteria

I was wondering when you'd get the credit you so deserve.  

Im really happy to see you receiving this Sin.  As an rp partner and writer, you are absolutely amazing.  

As a friend, you are priceless.  

Congratulations lady, you deserve this.

----------


## G

Congratulations!!!! <3 You so deserve it!  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------

